# Help with program notes (again!!) on Dohnanyi and Mendelssohn



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to write about Dohnanyi's Sextet (pf, cl, hn, string trio) C-dur op.37 and Mendelssohn's Piano quartet b-moll op.3. Help anyone?... Please?

Thanks, in advance.


----------

